# The Dreaded Mixture 79



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

God help me, it's my turn to review the one that shal not be named. 

Nate hit the nail on the head, the tin aroma is really of baby ass. And the ass part is totally correct. It would be kind of what a powdered baby ass who just got cleaned up after messing himself would smell like. A sh*tty sweet smell.

They say this stuff is topped with vanilla, I tell you folks now, if my mother ever flavored any goodies with this brand of vanilla, I would have slapped her. Ok that's a bit harsh, so ok, I would have sat in silent protest.

Charring light, had to do it twice. I let this stuff sit out for a good hour before packing the bowl. It comes very wet, almost greasy.

The flavor is very unusual. Kind of like what you would expect if you were burning baby powder. I'm getting a weird taste on the retro hale and it's the same smell coming from the burning bowl. I can't place it, but it reminds me of fireworks for some reason.

One third of the way in, and the baby powder has died down a bit. It's still there but it's not all in your face any more. This baccy bites! Or at least my mouth PH doesn't agree with it. I'm sipping it as slowly as possible and it's biting so hard, even the top back part of the roof of my mouth is feeling the burn.

Half way through..I'm done! This is just too horrible for me to continue. Between the bite and this nasty flavor, I'm over it. 

I will say, it wasn't as bad as I expected from the tin note. But it was still pretty awful. Not something I will ever smoke again. 

Now I have to go gargle with turpentine and throw this Dr Gabrow in the trash.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

5 minutes later, I come back outside with a fresh bowl of LTF, and I can still smell the Mix in the air around my lil outdoor smoking area. Maybe this stuff is still around after so many years, simply because it refuses to die.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

You know you liked it...just admit it. 



How'd that LTF taste? Did it still have left-overs from The Mixture because your mouth was ghosted?

We really need to figure out a way to track this stuff on the map.

Next victim!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Actually for the first few retrohales, I could still taste the Mix on top of the LTF. 

I'll be dropping a PM to the next victim later today.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Spot on, Mix 79 is like smoking scented laundry soap.

Another that bites like a rabid dog is Flying Dutchma (aka _Frying_ Dutchman. Couldn't smoke for three days prior. Here's a picture of the additive in FD


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Dude, that burning isn't what you'd consider bite. It's just a chemical burn that won't go away for several minutes after you smoke it. It has to be the toilet bowl chemicals in it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

All I can do is SMILE! Next!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

For the love of Christ, every now and then I get a whiff of the flavor when I breath out through my nose. WTH, who would have ever guessed a baccy could ghost a nasal passage this bad. Please god make it stop. lol


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> For the love of Christ, every now and then I get a whiff of the flavor when I breath out through my nose. WTH, who would have ever guessed a baccy could ghost a nasal passage this bad. Please god make it stop. lol


ROFLMAO. And FireDawg is my partner in the Blind Taste Test. I'm afraid. I'm very afraid. :behindsofa:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Why would any blender do what you describe to a tobacco? If indeed it has tobacco. I assume its a burley mixture of sorts but did you make out any tobacco flavor whatsoever? And No I am not the least bit interested in trying it. I will just take your word on things.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Why would any blender do what you describe to a tobacco? If indeed it has tobacco. I assume its a burley mixture of sorts but did you make out any tobacco flavor whatsoever? And No I am not the least bit interested in trying it. I will just take your word on things.


There were vague hints of something long distantly reminiscent of something that may have tasted like Half and Half.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> I'll be dropping a PM to the next victim later today.


PM received and responded to. Wow, what am I getting myself into? :wacko:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, this one is definitely off my list of "want to try" tobaccos. Good review! :tu


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> ROFLMAO. And FireDawg is my partner in the Blind Taste Test. I'm afraid. I'm very afraid. :behindsofa:


I could never do that to a person that wasn't prepared for it. M79 should have a warning label on it. That is why this pass around is for only that ask to try it. So ask! We know you want too. Just make sure you dont use a good pipe. 

BTW 1000 posts WOOT :woohoo:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> PM received and responded to. Wow, what am I getting myself into? :wacko:


Oh Dan....please find a cheap POS cob somewhere. Even if you have to spend a buck or two. Don't get attached to it. Just put it in a drawer until the stuff gets there. Smoke it and then take it out back and put it out of it's misery. Don't forget, after smoking the mixture in it, it then becomes hazardous waste and is subject to all federal and state laws concerning said waste.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I could never do that to a person that wasn't prepared for it. M79 should have a warning label on it. That is why this pass around is for only that ask to try it. So ask! We know you want too. Just make sure you dont use a good pipe.
> 
> BTW 1000 posts WOOT :woohoo:


Congrats Todd! Now for the second grand!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Oh Dan....please find a cheap POS cob somewhere. Even if you have to spend a buck or two. Don't get attached to it. Just put it in a drawer until the stuff gets there. Smoke it and then take it out back and put it out of it's misery. Don't forget, after smoking the mixture in it, it then becomes hazardous waste and is subject to all federal and state laws concerning said waste.


Good call! I'll have to hit the B&M for a cheap cob.

Thanks for the warning about disposal, I wouldn't want to ghost my garbage can. :lol:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Why would any blender do what you describe to a tobacco? If indeed it has tobacco. I assume its a burley mixture of sorts but did you make out any tobacco flavor whatsoever? And No I am not the least bit interested in trying it. I will just take your word on things.


Nate did, but I honestly didn't taste anything remotely close to any form of tobacco. As to why a blender would do this. I am now a firm believer that "The Mix" made itself, and has some sort of hostage situation with the manufacture to keep itself in production. NOTHING else makes any kind of sense.

I no longer taste it, but I can still smell it on my fingers, as I've yet to shower since, but have washed my hands with warm water a few times..yet "The Mix" persists.

Edit: I'm finding that a bowl of JKP and 2 bottles of red wine are helping me heal from this ordeal.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder what it tastes like if you mix "the mix" into other tobacco blends.

like Frog Morton-"Mix", FVF-"Mix". Could be worth experimenting with.

Actually no, there's no worth in that.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

So, as a noob, I'm guessing this would NOT be high on your list for first timers!?!?? Well, unless you wanted to turn them away from pipe smoking for the rest of their lives.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Nate did, but I honestly didn't taste anything remotely close to any form of tobacco. As to why a blender would do this. I am now a firm believer that "The Mix" made itself, and has some sort of hostage situation with the manufacture to keep itself in production. NOTHING else makes any kind of sense.
> 
> I no longer taste it, but I can still smell it on my fingers, as I've yet to shower since, but have washed my hands with warm water a few times..yet "The Mix" persists.
> 
> Edit: I'm finding that a bowl of JKP and 2 bottles of red wine are helping me heal from this ordeal.


LMAO. Booze heals all.



BrewShooter said:


> So, as a noob, I'm guessing this would NOT be high on your list for first timers!?!?? Well, unless you wanted to turn them away from pipe smoking for the rest of their lives.


In all seriousness, I was skeptical at first of how horrible everyone was saying this stuff was. Then I opened the pouch and realized I'd never smelled toilet bowl cleaner in a tobacco before. (and I'm being completely serious about that too) It really has to be the most vile and repulsive tobacco I've ever tried. It burns your mouth in places that you've never experienced bit before. It turns out it has lakeland essence in it which is another tobacco that I can't smoke. It truly is the worst tobacco I've ever found.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, I somehow detected Cavendish in it, and that's probably all it is. It really tried to be tobacco, but the baby powder, diaper cream, Goodyear GT +4 scraps, and "toilet bowl cleaner" as Dave describes it prevailed. It's like the tobacco is in there just screaming "OH WHY GOD, WHY?!?!?!"

I still say that the "Bargain Blend" is far, far worse. Did you try any of that Shannen? If you thought The Mixture was bad, I couldn't even get 3 puffs in to the Bargain Blend.

Not something as a new pipe smoker you would want to smoke. It will ruin your perception of pipe smoking permanently.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> I still say that the "Bargain Blend" is far, far worse. Did you try any of that Shannen? If you thought The Mixture was bad, I couldn't even get 3 puffs in to the Bargain Blend.
> .


The words "bargain" and any kind of tobacco product should never be put together in an actual brand or product name - no good could come of it.
Perhaps this should be renamed Mixture 666, it sounds like pure evil.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

No I haven't smoked the bargain blend yet Nate. I've got a fun idea planned out for that one. It's just gonna take a wile for me to get up enough nerve for it. You see, I've been bombed a good number of crap Aros, as well as received a few from free samples from sultif (sp?) So I want to take a day and sit down and do one large "Crap Aros" review. Should be fun, I'm thinking this weekend. No worries though, I'm saving a large bowls worth of the Bargain Blend and sending the rest along with "The Mix" to the next lucky customer.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

M79 smells like Ass & Regret


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that all Mixture 79 sales are based on a dare. Some smokers must love it, and there must be quite a few like me who would not seek it out but would not run in fear from it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zeabed said:


> M79 smells like Ass & Regret


Or in Hugh Hefner's case, ass and no regrets.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Or in Hugh Hefner's case, ass and no regrets.


For him or them? :hmm:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zeabed said:


> M79 smells like Ass & Regret


:spy:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

So who has it now? Did the pass die?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'm next, it hasn't gotten here yet though.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha this stuff can't be that bad lol


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The "Dread Mix" got its big boost from Hugh Hefner and Playboy ads, but has anybody ever seen any smoke coming out of Hefner's pipe in any of those photos over the years? I wonder if he even really smoked a pipe at all. That teensy little girly pipe I've seen in his mouth would have probably smoked crumby with anything in it, much less M79.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that you mention it, no, I have never seen him actually smoking it.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been following this thread and the others as some here have dared sample the dreaded Mixture 79. Many have expressed reservations about sampling this tobacco in their own pipes. Thus, I have come up with a solution. I won an estate pipe on ebay and am willing to donate to any pass the may develop with members daring to sample Mixture 79.

I think the pipe is very fitting to send along with a pass of this tobacco.

Here is the link to the pipe I will donate for a pass for the brave members to use to sample this unholy concoction.

Estate Novelty Pipe | eBay


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm, it still hasn't arrived. 

I think it's been too long, even for ground shipping. I could pick up a new pouch if we want to declare this one lost.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw a tub of this stuff at one of my local B&Ms. So, what I'm getting from this thread is that I should NOT buy this???


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like the Mixture must have killed the mailman. The pass made it to a whole 4 people! oh well I say Dan go for it and resurrect the abomination and pass it on! Also pass it to Zeb next. Steve has a great idea about an estate pipe.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Zeb Zoober said:


> I have been following this thread and the others as some here have dared sample the dreaded Mixture 79. Many have expressed reservations about sampling this tobacco in their own pipes. Thus, I have come up with a solution. I won an estate pipe on ebay and am willing to donate to any pass the may develop with members daring to sample Mixture 79.
> 
> I think the pipe is very fitting to send along with a pass of this tobacco.
> 
> ...


Thats funny, can't imagine anybody wanting to smoke good baccy from a crapper!!ound:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK I'll go hunting tomorrow for some, and order it if I can't get it locally.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zeb Zoober said:


> I think the pipe is very fitting to send along with a pass of this tobacco.


It looks flush with promise.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

OK -- I understand that no one here would recommend this baccy.

Seriously, though, have any of you smoked some of the GH "Lakelands"? How do they compared to Mix 79 (which I've never tried). I've heard a lot conflicting stuff about whether 79 is an American version of the Lakeland style or an entirely different beast altogether.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

believe it or not "before altadis" took this over and three star series from iwan ries, sutliff i believe blended this and three star it wasn't all licoricey soapy as you guys are describing it. but compare any altadis blend including the h sutliff private series and to me they all have a little taste of the "finish" that all altadis blends have. the older pre- i'd say 2003 blend tasted more like great outdoors which is in the little private selection stuff you get for free from chicagoland site. so if you like great outdoors,thats what this tasted like 8 or so years ago. i ruined a sav alligator with this pipe tobacco and gave the pipe away because it almost turned me away from pipe smoking altogether.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

doctorthoss said:


> OK -- I understand that no one here would recommend this baccy.
> 
> Seriously, though, have any of you smoked some of the GH "Lakelands"? How do they compared to Mix 79 (which I've never tried). I've heard a lot conflicting stuff about whether 79 is an American version of the Lakeland style or an entirely different beast altogether.


I've had both Ennerdale Flake and "the Mixture." Ennerdale ruined my very first Country Gentleman and the Mixture ruined a Dr. G. They were both experiences that I'm glad I had but will never have again.

With that introduction, if they were the only two pipe tobaccos left on earth, I think I'd rather put a cigarette out in my eye than continue smoking a pipe. But if that option, too was unavailable, I'd have to choose the Ennerdale. Mind you, this decision was incredibly difficult and I think I'm going to have to take some kind of anti-anxiety meds from really thinking about it. But the slight edge on Ennerdale was it didn't make my mouth and lips burn like the Mixture did.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> I've had both Ennerdale Flake and "the Mixture." Ennerdale ruined my very first Country Gentleman and the Mixture ruined a Dr. G. They were both experiences that I'm glad I had but will never have again.
> 
> With that introduction, if they were the only two pipe tobaccos left on earth, I think I'd rather put a cigarette out in my eye than continue smoking a pipe. But if that option, too was unavailable, I'd have to choose the Ennerdale. Mind you, this decision was incredibly difficult and I think I'm going to have to take some kind of anti-anxiety meds from really thinking about it. But the slight edge on Ennerdale was it didn't make my mouth and lips burn like the Mixture did.


It just goes to show how different our individual tastes are! I think Ennerdale is one of the best-tasting blends I've ever had (not quite as good as Odyssey, Filmore or Old Joe Krantz but very close). I greatly prefer the Lakeland aromatic style over the "American" aro style - give me flowers, herbs, etc. over maple syrup and Christmas cookies in my baccy any day of the week!

Thanks for the comparison -- I'm actually tempted to sample the dreaded "Mixture" now, although I doubt I'll like it as much as its English counterparts. One of the keys to the Lakelands' success is the high-quality virginia flakes they use, and as much as I like burley I doubt it would be able to gracefully carry those types of flavors.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

You also have to keep in mind that my experience culminated in a very strong allergic reaction and I couldn't breathe properly for the next day.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> You also have to keep in mind that my experience culminated in a very strong allergic reaction and I couldn't breathe properly for the next day.


Yeah, I think I'd pretty well hate anything I had kind of reaction to, as well!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> You also have to keep in mind that my experience culminated in a very strong allergic reaction and I couldn't breathe properly for the next day.


I really like Ennerdale, too, so I've got to pile on. :lol:

Because you are allergic to the Lakeland weirdness does not make the Lakeland weirdness bad in the same way that M79 is bad. Ennerdale is fine tobacco, burns to a perfect white ash and produces a delicious smoke for those who don't go into anaphylactic shock from it. I'm not sure that can be said for M79. Even if not inferior to other similarly awful aromatics, as some suggest, it's still more of the same.


----------

